# To neuter or not to neuter that is the question?!



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi everyone

I went to a puppy information/training class last night and a question asked to the group was "Are you all going to get your pups neutered?' To which the response from all was "Yes!" - Except for me!

I can understand the intentions of getting a bitch spayed but although no solid intentions of ever studding Nacho have crossed my mind, I don't see why Nacho needs to be 'done!' I know that it can sometimes reduce boisterous behaviour etc and generally calm the animal down but Nacho does not seem to be causing any problems of that kind at all - He's just a pup with lots of energy!

I have grown up with 2 male springer spaniels and a cocker spaniel all that have not been neutered (with only one being a stud) and they all had long, happy lives.

I'm going to learn more about this at next weeks session but was hoping that some of you could give me a heads up about the positive and negatives of neutering a male dog before next week.

Thanks


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I haven't had either of mine done - I am happy as they are - if one or other became overly frisky or aggressive it is something I would consider !
We've had 3 previous dogs, 2 heinz 57 and a cocker. One of the mutts was done by the rescue centre where he came from, we had no problems with any of them.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Just see how it goes, Nacho is very young still so wouldn't consider it for a long time yet. If there is no reason to do it then I would say don't. My dog is neutered but didn't get him done til 16 months. good luck in what ever you decide.


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi, Freddy is nearly 17 months old and we haven't had him done. He is the same as Nacho, lots of energy, but very placid and submissive. We have only had problems with him humping dogs when their owners have come to the park whilst their dog was in season (nightmare!). I asked our vet why he would need to be done and she said to calm him down and to avoid cancer. We don't feel he needs to be calmed down and I imagine cancer isnt limited to just that area in dogs.

We have also been told by several people that their dogs personality changed after they were neutered and we love Freddy just the way he is, so we don't want him to change!

But, at the end of the day, its a personal choice that only you can make for your pup x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I will see how it goes. I love Nacho just the way he is too!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I will say that our experience with getting Weller neutered hasn't resulted in any change in character or temperament. I too had been told he would change but this wasn't true for us.


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

My hubby and I are actually questioning whether to get Pixel (a girl!) spayed or not. She's only young now but in the future we were thinking about her having puppies. Judging by what we paid for her there is quite a lot of money to be made. However, we will obvisously be responsible and not just do it as a money making operation but be careful who we sell the puppies to. 

However, I am imagining caring for puppies is extremely hard work, and I don't really know much about the ins and outs of it so would have to do lots of research first. But we are in debate.

As for having a male. If they are ok and aren't 'humping' everything in sight I don't really see why they need to be done. Especially if there is no change in temperment afterwards.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

cleo said:


> My hubby and I are actually questioning whether to get Pixel (a girl!) spayed or not. She's only young now but in the future we were thinking about her having puppies. Judging by what we paid for her there is quite a lot of money to be made. However, we will obvisously be responsible and not just do it as a money making operation but be careful who we sell the puppies to.
> 
> However, I am imagining caring for puppies is extremely hard work, and I don't really know much about the ins and outs of it so would have to do lots of research first. But we are in debate.
> 
> As for having a male. If they are ok and aren't 'humping' everything in sight I don't really see why they need to be done. Especially if there is no change in temperment afterwards.


Hi Cleo, although the idea of breeding puppies is a nice one, please please please research fully before going ahead. The care of whelping bitch and her litter is a full time job but before you even mate your bitch there is lots to consider!! Health checks relevant to your bitch and chosen stud for one. Time and costs of the veterinary care needed. Potential risks to your bitch. Homing the pups to good homes and bearing in mind all good breeders provide a lifetime of support for their puppies. Including taking any back for what ever reason. There is just so so much to consider I would urge you to proceed with caution.I too would love to breed a litter but know I don't have the time or resources to do it properly so it will most probably never happen. 
Also remember it costs a lot of money to breed properly and so your imagined profit from your pups won't be as large as you expect.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It's fine until their 'pepperami' pops out and then it's just downright embarrassing! My cavalier could never keep his in (and believe me you couldn't miss it)! Once he was done it stayed out of sight but it didnt change his personality one little bit.


----------



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

I was so nervous the night before I got Max neutered - I even cried cause I was so nervous. I finally thought about it and thought it was best. I guess everyone saying it prevents cancer, etc.... I thought maybe it was best. I did my research..... Read about it alot online and finally said it might be best. Humping did stop (not completely though) and temperament is the same no change there. Only change I see is that he gained about 7 lbs in two months. He was neutered at 6 months. I thing the younger the better. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Unless a dog is used for breeding, I don't see the point of leaving them intact. Intact males often mark and hump; neither behavior is desirable. You also have to watch them very carefully around other uneutered males and unspayed females. Testicular cancer is more prevalent in intact males, and mammory cancer is more prevalent in unspayed females. Why take a chance?

Both of our dogs are fixed, and it makes life easier. They're happy - I didn't notice any personality changes after they were neutered/spayed.


----------



## clarelou (Sep 10, 2011)

When we got Barney Micro Chipped the vet there said to get him "done" as soon as we can as there has been a lot of puppys and young dogs stolen recently and they use them to breed from so they can get money from the litter. She said, it's obvious that a dog has been "done" and that our puppy would then be less interesting for any would be puupy theives. The other reason to have it done is that testiculor cancer is very common in dogs over the age of 5.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

clarelou said:


> When we got Barney Micro Chipped the vet there said to get him "done" as soon as we can as there has been a lot of puppys and young dogs stolen recently and they use them to breed from so they can get money from the litter. She said, it's obvious that a dog has been "done" and that our puppy would then be less interesting for any would be puupy theives. The other reason to have it done is that testiculor cancer is very common in dogs over the age of 5.


Thanks Clarelou. I'm not going to hurry to get it done. I have been reading up on studding him in the future so wouldn't want that option wiped out. In terms of puppy thieves, Nacho does not leave my sight. I think the longest he has been left alone is 2 hours and my house is like Fort Knox and even on walks he is by my side so unless I get physically attacked by dog thieves, my baby aint going anywhere (I'll put up a bloody good fight too!) The testiculor cancer is a concern but then I would argue that there are so many different types of cancer he could get too although I see your point about reducing the chances. I've decided I'm definitely going to wait until he is at least 2 (unless any health or behavioural problems arise) and go from there.

Wanted to say thank you to everyone with their opinions. It was definitely food for thought and I appreciate it xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

The main reason I had Dylan neutered is that he was badly attacked when he was a puppy and I believe that a neutered male is far less likely to be the object of aggression from another male dog. It seems to work, as there have been no problems since. The op was really minor and he did not undergo any personality changes. He's still mad


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have just begun to notice other male un-neutered dogs feeling threatened by Dexter. All he wants is to do is play and chase but dogs who are intact are beginning to see him as a rival. They must sense his rising testosterone!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I have just begun to notice other male un-neutered dogs feeling threatened by Dexter. All he wants is to do is play and chase but dogs who are intact are beginning to see him as a rival. They must sense his rising testosterone!


Thats interesting ,my friends dog is intact and was really agressive towards Buddy.
Also my aunties dog is intact and he has developed testiculor cancer.
My cousins cockapoo was done at 5months every dog he meets though wants to hump him??? Does anyone know why?? is it coz he was done early or is it just some scent hes giving off???


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

DONNA said:


> My cousins cockapoo was done at 5months every dog he meets though wants to hump him??? Does anyone know why?? is it coz he was done early or is it just some scent hes giving off???


After Dylan was neutered the same thing happened. He was driven crazy by intact male dogs licking his bits and trying to hump him. It was that he gave off a confusing scent after he was neutered. It does stop, though it took quite a while - I'd say about 3 months. I think that's one reason why I'm not keen on intact male dogs!


----------

